# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Лучшие игрушки и игры для наших детей:)))

## Polixenia

Меня, конечно, в первую очередь, интересуют игрушки и игры для таких мелких деток, как моя младшая дочь (ей почти 9 месяцев). В арсенале наших любимых игр есть катание на мячике (любимое упражнение "хватайка", когда деть на мяче пытается схватить раскиданные на полу игрушки). Еще дочь любит играть в "Козла" :Smile: )) Это когда ре лежит на спине, мама рассказывает байку про то, как "Шел козел по лесу, нашел себе принцессу". В соответствии со смыслом считалки делаются различные движения руками и ногами. Книжки тоже читаем. В прятки играем. 

Из игрушек нравится мячик, стала интересоваться "Лабиринтом", а также всем, что лежит на полках у старшей сестры :Smile:  Пирамидка пока интересует чисто как игрушка. Собирать-разбирать не умеет. Кубики тоже сильно не интересуют пока. 

А, вот еще на массаже увидела игрушку-каталку, ее сзади дергаешь за шнурочек, отпускаешь, и она едет. Дочь в полном восторге от этой штуковины. 

Во что еще можно поиграть в таком юном возрасте? Какие игрушки можно прикупить?

----------


## kazangi

вполне уже можно купить тесто для лепки, машинку или тележку маленькую - игрушки катать, всякие водные игрушки,мельнички чтобы можно было наливать воду. У нас в таком возрасте хитом был набор стаканчиков и курица, в которую надо кидать яйца. Если попадаешь - она едет вперед и поет. Всякие панели с кнопками, крутилками, нажималками...

----------


## Polixenia

Ирин, а что - в магазинах продается какое-то специальное тесто для лепки? Стаканчики предлагала, пока не катят. Про чудо-курицу даже не знала :Smile:  Игровую панель родственники обещают подарить на НГ.

----------


## kazangi

Да, так и называется "тесто для лепки" или "масса для лепки", как раз для маленьких слабеньких пальчиков, есть наборы с формочками, печатями, трафаретами... маленький наборчик стоит около 40р. Мне нравится фирма "развивашки". Курица во многих магазинах тоже продается, KS Kids фирма.

----------


## Polixenia

спасибо, буду иметь в виду! :Smile:

----------


## nezabudka

Дочка очень любит пазлы. Любит всякие кубики в которые нужно вставлять фигурки (деревянные), просто кубики, куколок деревянных с их мебелью, книги, Сказки дерева (кошки, теремок), рисовать любит, лепить, музыкальные игрушки, конструкторы. Нам полтора. Но в 9 месяцев мы почти все тоже самое любили. А еще мы очень любим горох с гречкой. Просто пересыпать из всяких емкостей, ложечкой накладывать, раскладывать...

----------


## Kusya

есть еще хороший рецепт теста для лепки: мука - 2 стакана, соль мелкая Экстра - 1 стакан, подсолнечное масло - 1 столовая ложка, вода - 1 стакан. если тесто будет липнуть к рукам, добавьте немного муки, ну и пищевых красителей можно добавить)) мы в 9 месяцев уже пробовали немного рисовать. в Кругозоре продаются очень хорошие мелки на масляной основе, они мягкие и яркие... да, и конечно мелочевку всякую перекладывать: крупы, фасоль, пуговицы...еще воздушный шарик нам очень нравился, и почему-то чайный пакетик))) а еще была такая очень любимая книжка http://www.tinylove.ru/index.php?uke...&productID=715

----------


## Polixenia

Слушайте, а вот у меня вопрос по поводу теста, гороха, гречки. Деть ведь все это в рот тянет. Тесто, ладно, фигня, там все ингредиенты съедобные. А горохом ведь подавиться можно. И гречкой тоже :Frown:  Или это лучше давать, когда подрастет чуток?

----------


## kazangi

я с полугода начинала с манки, на ней объясняла, что в рот ни-ни. Когда убедилась, что она не потянет в рот, тогда и все остальное стала без опаски давать.

----------


## Kusya

наш ребенок почему-то ничего в рот не тянул, вообще... с ним было просто. 
а вот моя подруга давала дочери играться с фасолью, спокойно смотрела как ребенок все запихивает в рот, потом выплевывает. она объясняла это тем, что если ребенка не пугать, то он и не подавится. и девочка действительно ни разу не подавилась, иногда потом в горшке фасолинки находились..
никому не могу посоветовать так делать (сама бы наверно не смогла) рассказала просто потому, что и такое бывает..
...ну а тесто очень соленое получается, ребенку не понравится))

----------


## kazangi

кстати да, если даже не то что ребенка не пугать, но и самой не пугаться и в панику не впадать - ничего не будет.

----------


## Jazz

*Polixenia*, у нас до сих пор нет-нет да и тянется в рот вся эта крупа (уже больше полугода играем). Объясняй-не объясняй - все равно засовывает. Я решила, раз так, то просто промываю крупу перед тем, как дать мелкому, и играем вместе. Если вижу, что фасоль/крупа идет в рот, то не препятствую, но через небольшое время прошу выплюнуть (когда он удостоверится, что вкус фасоли с прошлого раза не изменился)))).

----------


## Polixenia

Моя дочь как раз все тянет в рот :Smile:  Это, кстати, нормально. Детки в мелком возрасте, видя новый предмет, пытаются понять, какое место он занимает в пищевой цепочке. 

За идею с манкой спасибо, попробуем!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Про игрушки для детей до года:
http://family.booknik.ru/parents/adults/?id=35421

----------

